

Revoking Trust in One CNNIC Intermediate Certificate - Hexcles
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/03/23/revoking-trust-in-one-cnnic-intermediate-certificate/

======
ttflee
What we had feared for years happens.

In China (mainland), the genuine certificate of google.com/gmail could not be
verified from time to time (possibly due to inaccessibility to intermediate CA
that signed these certs), adding up to the speculation that a mass
surveillance using Man in The Middle attack is drawing near.

